# Meat Slicer



## martyn c (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm looking to get a meat slicer, does anyone have any advice or recommendations please

Looking to spend around £100


----------



## wade (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Martyn

They vary greatly in price however two important factors (other than price) are how big can it be and how easy is it to clean.

At the lower end (of what I would call reasonable) is the Caterlite Light Duty http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Caterlite-Light-Duty-Meat-Slicer/GH489/ProductDetail.raction. It is on offer at the moment at £55.18 inc VAT (List price £95.95)

Alternatively the Buffalo Light Duty Meat Slicer http://www.nextdaycatering.co.uk/p-54803-buffalo-light-duty-meat-slicer.aspx  at £97.02 inc VAT

Of the two the Caterlite looks to be good value and it has 2 blades.

Above these then you start looking at ~£200+ 

You may find some domestic slicers cheaper but you usually get what you pay for :-(


----------



## martyn c (Jan 24, 2017)

Wade

Thanks mate I have been looking at the Nisbets one but have noticed there's a difference in motor, cutting disc size on the machines so was just wanting the views of some others before I commit to buying one


----------



## wade (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a Berkel commercial butchers slicer which is in good order that I am happy to let go for £100 + shipping...













20141226_214459.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 24, 2017






... but the reason I am getting rid of it is that IT IS BIIIIGGGGGG. It takes two people to lift it and I just don't have room for it anywhere.

I replaced it with a Buffalo CD-278 http://www.nextdaycatering.co.uk/p-38218-buffalo-commercial-meat-slicer-250mm.aspx. Which I can lift by myself and fits on a small trolley.


----------



## martyn c (Jan 24, 2017)

If only I had the room and Popeye biceps ..


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Are poor old Wade, getting on a bit now! That photo is 20 years old now. Looks more like Uncle Albert from Only Fools and Horses now!!!! :-))


----------



## wade (Jan 29, 2017)

It is called ageing with dignity


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2017)

Wade said:


> It is called ageing with dignity :biggrin:



:biggrin: Thumbs Up


----------



## martyn c (Jan 29, 2017)

Why do you want a dinghy , do you live by the coast ??


----------



## martyn c (Jan 29, 2017)

Got it, Nisbets delivered it yesterday ..


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> Why do you want a dinghy , do you live by the coast ??  :bluesbros:



Haha!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> Got it, Nisbets delivered it yesterday ..



Watch those fingers, meat slicer takes no prisoners!


----------



## martyn c (Jan 30, 2017)

It's ok my manager is a paramedic ..


----------



## jessome (Jun 14, 2017)

I have been using a commercial meat grinder last 3 years and it works brilliant. Otherwise I don't have any experience towards the other devices. Again say it would be work excellent, if somebody use the unit, they will definitely know the good features of it.


----------

